# Le SDK, c'est bien ?



## oxomars (11 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai imaginé quelques applications professionnelles sur IPad. Pour se faire, j'ai vu qu'il a un atelier assez complet semble-t-il (SDK), pour programmer une application.

Avant de m'investir dans un nouveau langage (_un de plus_ ..), je souhaiterai avoir quelques avis ou retours d'expériences. Quel IPad choisir, comment aborder le découpage de l'application en objets, peut-on faire des thread ?, la persistance des objets, etc ., bref tous les aspects que l'on rencontre avec XCode, et les autres outils du SDK.

Merci d'avance.


----------

